# HP Laserjet 3055: Hook Up to Network?



## chasfh (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm looking to print on my Laserjet 3055 through my network. Incredibly I cannot find any reliable documentation on steps to do this. I plugged in the Cat-5 from the printer to the router and, predictably, no go.

Can anyone help, or point me in the right direction? 

Relevant Specs:

Router: Linksys WRT54G, 128-bit WEP-encrypted
Firewall: Trend Micro internet Security 2007, program version 15.00.1433


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

How about downloading the User Manual?

I would also bet if you find the Install Cd that came with the printer, that would help you out alot as well.


----------



## chasfh (Mar 30, 2007)

All righty, then.

I was relying on the quick set-up guide to tell me and, of course, it doesn't. Then I did a search of the HP site and came up dry there, as well. Didn't think about finding a more comprehensive manual embedded on the CD-ROM.

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The manual is also on the Link I Provided and it should be on the CD rom as well. The install cd is usually has a setup Wizard that walks you thru setting up the Network printer. My sister has a similar printer and she said it was a piece of cake for her and that is saying alot.


----------

